# What if M-school is booked on PCD date?



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I just did an ED trip with an M3 sedan, and I'm following that up with a PCD. Unfortunately, when you do a PCD after an ED, it appears that I get much less forewarning on a specific date due to customs issues.

I really want to do a 1 or 2 day M-school when I pick up my car, but I can't schedule a date far in advance because I don't know when my car will arrive at the PC. Is it possible to get some type of PCD preference that will allow me to join a class even if it's already full by the time I find out the pick up date?

Thanks!


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Your in good hands w/ Adrian. And if he has set it up for you, just sit back and "no worry mon!:brent:" 
I-Won-Today might be able to help you out too.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

New Motors said:


> Your in good hands w/ Adrian. And if he has set it up for you, just sit back and "no worry mon!:brent:"
> I-Won-Today might be able to help you out too.


Oh really? I actually didn't even mention the driving school to Adrian. I didn't think he was involved with that. I did think about I-Won-Today, but I figured he's a busy guy and he often responds in this thread anyway.

UPDATE: Ship ETA in NJ is 4/17. I hear customs for ED cars can take a while. Any chance I'll be able to pick up the car before 5/1?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I will be interested in hearing the response to this too.

I have an ED for May 2 335 pickup, had already booked and paid for a 2 day M school and had to postpone so I am trying to co-ordinate it with the PCD. 

So, I need to do the PCD and immediately follow it with a 2 day M school or vice verca

I am hoping I can do the June 11th M school or perhaps will have to wait until June 25th.

Sounds like a logistical nightmare! We'll see how it works out!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

CliffJumper said:


> I just did an ED trip with an M3 sedan, and I'm following that up with a PCD. Unfortunately, when you do a PCD after an ED, it appears that I get much less forewarning on a specific date due to customs issues.
> 
> I really want to do a 1 or 2 day M-school when I pick up my car, but I can't schedule a date far in advance because I don't know when my car will arrive at the PC. Is it possible to get some type of PCD preference that will allow me to join a class even if it's already full by the time I find out the pick up date?
> 
> Thanks!





turpiwa said:


> I will be interested in hearing the response to this too.
> 
> I have an ED for May 2 335 pickup, had already booked and paid for a 2 day M school and had to postpone so I am trying to co-ordinate it with the PCD.
> 
> ...


This is a logistical challenge for ED vehicles, but we'll try our best to accomodate. Send me a PM with your name and the last 7 of your Vin#. I'll get this information to Kelli and we will contact the driving school reservation company to see what we can do.

Hopefully we can make this happen for both of you :thumbup:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> This is a logistical challenge for ED vehicles, but we'll try our best to accomodate. Send me a PM with your name and the last 7 of your Vin#. I'll get this information to Kelli and we will contact the driving school reservation company to see what we can do.
> 
> Hopefully we can make this happen for both of you :thumbup:


Jonathon - I don't have my VIN yet but I beleive my CA (Irv Robinson) has contacted Kelli to get my name in the hat there.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> This is a logistical challenge for ED vehicles, but we'll try our best to accomodate. Send me a PM with your name and the last 7 of your Vin#. I'll get this information to Kelli and we will contact the driving school reservation company to see what we can do.
> 
> Hopefully we can make this happen for both of you :thumbup:


Done!

And, yes, this will be a challenge w/ my work schedule too, but I hope we can make this happen!!!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

CliffJumper said:


> Done!
> 
> And, yes, this will be a challenge w/ my work schedule too, but I hope we can make this happen!!!


....and me!:thumbup:


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

My car is off the the boat in NJ.... no status updates now  I hope I can pick it up soon!


----------

